# Mac address for car



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Download a free wi-fi sniffer.

Here's one:

https://www.acrylicwifi.com/en/wlan...ylic-wifi-free/download-wifi-scanner-windows/


----------



## chaimss (Jul 6, 2017)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Download a free wi-fi sniffer.
> 
> Here's one:
> 
> https://www.acrylicwifi.com/en/wlan...ylic-wifi-free/download-wifi-scanner-windows/


Doesn't that require the car to already be connected? I think OP wants to get the MAC to add to his whitelist.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Can the car connect to WiFi? I know it has a hot spot to _provide_ WiFi by using it's 4G, but it strikes me as odd that the car could connect to home WiFi.

If it was me, I'd disable the MAC based security, let it connect, and see what the MAC is.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If you have an android phone download WiFi analyzer from https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.farproc.wifi.analyzer. You'll see both the SSID and the MAC address for the car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't think it can connect to Wifi itself.

It only creates a hotspot for other devices via LTE.


----------



## chaimss (Jul 6, 2017)

I called a service center and looked in the manual, and I think that's true. It looks like Chevy downloads updates OTA (over-the-air). Ford is able to connect to a home WiFi, but I don't think Chevrolet can.


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

Yes it does connect to my home wifi. But I don't really want to leave the car on in the parking lot as I go in and fiddle with my router.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

If your phone has a hotspot, usually it lists the mac address.

The best option is to just disable it. Mac filtering doesn't add any real security. It just deters people who don't know what they are doing.


----------



## chaimss (Jul 6, 2017)

KyleB said:


> Yes it does connect to my home wifi. But I don't really want to leave the car on in the parking lot as I go in and fiddle with my router.


May I ask how? The manual doesn't mention it, and the dealership didn't know anything about it either.


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

On the main display choose settings. At the bottom of the list is "Wi-Fi"








Then "Manage Wi-Fi Networks"








Then you can see all the available networks. From here you can choose one and input the password.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

KyleB-

I'll be the first to admit I'm not up with the 4G Apple Car Play android auto capabilities. Are you able to send navigation instructions from your home wifi to the car for navigation after you no longer keep the car's data plan? 

This sounds very interesting, and would make some of the navigation features usable to those that don't keep onstar past the new car trial period. 

Subscribing to see where this thread goes. I'd be interested in doing something similar when I get a new Chevy with network capabilities..


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

I haven't done it, but having said that, I'm as certain as I can be that you could load the instructions. I'm less sure that the car is able to locate itself via GPS to follow those directions. And I'm certain it couldn't adjust for a wrong turn unless you make your phone a hot spot and let it connect that way. I think I'll just connect my phone via Apple car play and use the maps app for navigation rather than on star.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Why would you want your car to connect to your home wifi?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I couldn't even find the option to tell mine to connect to another network. Perhaps it's different on the 17?


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

Because it can of course.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks to me like maybe the 2017 have a update that the 2016's don't have. I wondering if so can we get the update.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

KyleB said:


> On the main display choose settings. At the bottom of the list is "Wi
> 
> 
> What year and trim is your Cruze? Is the the 8" display? That's what that looks to me.


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

'17 diesel with 8" display


----------

